# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دکتر جهانپور : یه همچنین ملت امیدواری هستیم ما (!)

## saj8jad

*توییت دکتر کیانوش جهانپور رییس مرکز روابط عمومی وزارت بهداشت درخصوص زیاده خواهی نخبه پولی توصیه شده از طرف نماینده مجلس (!)*

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zahra77

*ادمی ب امید زنده است : ) !*

----------


## -Sara-

هعی  :Yahoo (21):

----------

